# ZHughes3's Baseball Workout Regimen



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Zach and I currently just started a baseball workout program.  It is not a workout given to me by my coach - I made it myself after reading about some things online and in books.

I am going to work out 6 days per week leaving Sunday off and plan to run on a treadmill at my house three days per week.

On Mondays and Thursdays, I will be working Chest and Tri's.  On Tuesdays and Fridays, I will be working Back and Bi's.  On Wednesdays and Saturdays, I will be working Legs and Shoulders.  I will also work Ab's everyday.

Currently, I am 5 foot 9 and I believe I weigh somewhere around 135-140.  I will get my actual weight by tomorrow.

I have been working out rather inconsistently since summertime and am looking to turn it up a notch and get serious because baseball season is starting in a little under two months.  I also want to keep working out throughout the season to stay cut.  Now I am going to post some of the workouts I have done recently.

Also, I am putting this up on this website to help my stay motivated.  So please, any help you can give me, feel free to say it.  I need all the help I can get.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*12/26/2007*

December 26, 2007

Bench Press - 3 x 10,9,7 (120 lbs.)
Incline Bench - 3 x 7, 5, 5 (95 lbs.)
Flat Dumbbell Flyes - 3 x 10 (40 lb. DB's)
Dips - 3 x 11, 9, 8
Tricep Pushdowns - 3 x 10,10,9 (100 lbs.)
Tricep Pushdown (machine) - 3 x 10 (100 lbs.)
Wrist Roller - 3 x 3,2,2 (5 lbs.)
Incline Crunches - 2 x 30 (BW)


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*12/27/2007*

December 27, 2007

Wide Grip Pullups - 4
Behind Head Pulldowns - 3 x 10 (75 lbs.)
T-Bar Row - 3 x 10 (55 lbs.)
21's - 3 x 21 (42 lbs.)
Hammer Curl - 3 x 8,10,8 (25 lb. DB's)
Preacher Curl - 3 x 7, 5, 5 (52 lbs.)
Wrist Roller - 3 x 3, 2, 3 (5 lbs.)
Abs (machine) - 3 x 10 (90 lbs.)

I remember that I was pissed at the beginning of my workout because I couldn't do a lot of pullups.  Either my grip was too wide or I'm just not strong enough.  I was supposed to do 3 sets but I stopped after the first set because I was frustrated.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*1/2/2008*

Wednesday, January 2, 2008

Squats - 3 x 10 (115 lbs.)
Leg Press - 3 x 10 (90 lbs.)
Leg Curls - 3 x 10 (60 lbs.)
Leg Extensions - 3 x 10 (50 lbs.)
Calf Press - 3 x 20 (490 lbs.)
Standing Calf Raises - 3 x 10 (115 lbs.)
Military Press - 3 x 10 (60 lbs.)
Shrugs - 3 x 10 (270 lbs.)

I usually just do standing calf raises and seated calf raises for my calfs on leg days.  But someone came up to me and showed me what seemed like a better way to work your calves.  I went to the leg press machine which was loaded with a lot of weight (490 lbs!).  You push it up and down with the heel of your foot hanging off.  IDK if I explained it very well but it seemed to work my calves very nicely.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*1/4/2007*

Friday, January 4, 2007

Behind Head Pulldowns - 3 x 12 (75 lbs.)
Seated Cable Row - 3 x 10 (90 lbs.)
21's - 1 x 21, DNF last two sets (42 lbs.)
Hammer Curl - 3 x 10 (25 lb. DB's)
Preacher Curl - 3 x 10, 9, 5 (52 lbs.)
Wrist Roller - 2 x 3 (5 lbs.)

I was in a rush today and left out T-Bar Rows.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*1/5/2008*

Saturday, January 5, 2008

Squats - 3 x 10 (125 lbs.)
Leg Press - 3 x 10 (100 lbs.)
Leg Curls - 3 x 10 (60 lbs.)
Leg Extensions - 3 x 10 (60 lbs.)
Calf Press - 3 x 10 (490 lbs.)
Shrugs - 3 x 10 (270 lbs.)
Military Press - 3 x 10 (57 lbs.)


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Supplements*

Oh yeah, here are the supplements I am taking.

Pre-Workout
1 scoop MX3 with 12 oz. gatorade

Post-Workout
1 scoop MX3 with 12 oz. gatorade

I am also taking a "Once-A-Day Multivitamin" and I have a huge tub of ON Gold Standard Whey Protein I am going to start taking twice a day.

If any of you have ever heard of MX3 please tell me about it.  A friend of mine referred me to it and thats why I am taking it.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, today, Sunday, is my off-day so I didn't do any weight training.  But I did just run a mile which was cake.  It was the first cardio I've done in a while.  Next week, I will bump it up to 1.5 miles three times a week...I'm planning on running Monday, Thursday, and Sunday.


----------



## ZHughes3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My workout partner dicked me today so I could not make it to the gym.  I'm only 16 and don't have my own car yet..but should be getting one later this week. 

So, I was forced to do a short workout at home.  

Bench Press - 130 lbs. 3 x 10, 8, 10
Incline DB Bench Press - 45 lb. DB's 3 x 10
Incline DB Flyes - 35 lb. DB's
Tricep Pushdown - 46 lbs. 3 x 10
Tricep Extensions - 35 lb. DB's 3 x 10, 7, 7

My tricep pushdown weight is far lower then what I put up at the gym.  I believe this is because my cables at home are f'ed up.

Comments are welcome!


----------

